# Need someone who wants to 'process' my chicken



## RozeeGirl (Jan 3, 2014)

My chicken just got bumblefoot but I can't afford to treat her, vet said $300. Easier to find someone who knows how to process her for meat. If you are interested she's all your's Let me know.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Bumblefoot is treatable without cost. You can do it yourself. Here is a link if you would like to see how to do it. http://successwithpoultry.blogspot.com/2009/09/bumblefoot-chicken.html

As a re-cap of what the article states :

"In aggravated cases, abscesses form and the 'bumble' will need to be removed and the wound cleaned (I will list the basic method below, but it may be something you would prefer your vet to do):

1. Soak the foot in warm water for about ten minutes
2. Then with a very sharp knife or scalpel try to work around the 'bumble' pulling back the edges of the scab (the trademark bumblefoot black scab may be like a plug hiding puss at a deeper level).
3. Remove all the puss and clean the wound thoroughly with lukewarm water. You should be left with a clean hole.
4. The Success With Poultry book then suggests dusting it with iodoform and applying the boric acid ointment - an alternative to this step 4 would be to fill the hole with an antibiotic cream such as Neosporin.
5. Bandage the foot with cotton or use vetrap (or similar)and dress it daily as (4) above"


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, $300 bucks!


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Where r you located ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

300 is a little steep. If you want to keep her here is bumble surgery. Wear clean gloves

First you clean the area. Then, you use a 6mm biopsy punch to get to the open it then scoop out the purulent substance with a small metal scoop and 0.9% normal saline ( They use a "curette" like this http://www.surgical123.com/buckearcurettesharp.aspx, but this can be improvised with kitchen tools of similar size and shape.). Then fill the area with neosporin (no pain reliver. The one with pain reliever is toxic to chickens). Then, use gauze and coband (self adhesive wrap) to wrap it.

This should be less than 30

Everything should be as clean as possible. Boil scoop and keep the business end of the biopsy punch as clean as possible. They typically come in sterile packaging. I recommend amazon.com for this because they are willing to sell small quantities.

video of surgery done by vet. Part 2 shows wrapping, neosporin and finishing the procedure.





But chicken dinner is a good option too.


----------

